# GP Test-e/Deca/D-bol Cycle Review



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jul 29, 2011)

Alright well ill start off with my age I am 22( 23 august 26th) I know many or all of you are going to say I shouldn't have touched AAS but I did my research and came to the conclusion that I was stuck at the weight i was at 6'0 190lbs (i used to play soccer throughout high school weighed 135lbs my junior year in high school when i started working out) sI got up to 215 and now sit at 207(which I am very happy with the results). My diet was on key throughout the cycle and I am still eating good and taking good protein/carb intake. 

Heres what my cycle consisted of 

Test e 600mg/week 15 weeks
Deca 500mg/Week 13 weeks
D-bol 40mg ED week 1-4

HCG 500Ix2 week 2-15 weeks

2 weeks after last pin 
PCT consist of 
100/100/100/50 Clomid 
20/20/20/10 Aromasin

I am in my 3rd week of PCT and man did I shut down hard like no other from the deca didn't know it was going to be this rough but there is hope in sight ha. The good ole balls are starting to get to their normal size and Im in occasions getting some chubby's ha. Having no libido at 22 blows but I knew I was in the for the ride its gets me down when I think about it but I knew this could happen. I plan on getting a physical and requesting bloodwork sometime next week to see what my levels are which are going to look horrible. I read all these post about guys freaking out about their libido when they use deca and most of them are my age but didn't expect to have a hard recovery. I know it takes longer than 4 weeks of PCT to recover i feel like shit now but I know patience and time is the only thing I can do. Just a question for the ones that used Deca how long was your recovery roughly?

Thanks, 

Sincerely E

PS: Feed back and flaming is a given so any good critcism is welcomed.


----------



## cane87 (Jul 29, 2011)

we are all different and recover different bro..what someone else tells u doesnt mean that will apply to u 

that is your 1st cycle? should have came in here ..sure lot of folks would have told u to lay off deca for a 1st timer..

if there is good news test/deca./dbol is a great gaining cycle..gp is the shytt also..


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jul 29, 2011)

^^^ Yea thats true... its my 1st cycle ( i came in here and did research and got greedy )you live and learn.... main reason i wanted to take Deca was for my knees they were horrible.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> but I did my research
> Test e 600mg/week 15 weeks
> Deca 500mg/Week 13 weeks
> 
> man did I shut down hard like no other from the deca didn't know it was going to be this rough


 No mention of an AI or prolactin antagonizer during cycle, and using more Deca than half the amount of test (in other words, with 600 mg of test, the max of Deca should be  300), and using Deca in first cycle.  Criticism finished - oh, wait, too young, the fact that you think you were all done growing at a mere 22 is laughable.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 29, 2011)

hey bro I'm about to run that same cycle. What kind of gains did you get from it?

About what week did you start feeling the oils kick in?

How was the Dbol? is it as god-like as everyone else on this forum says it is?

I'm foaming at the mouth just looking at mine, cant start yet till I get aromasin though.


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 29, 2011)

I am 22 also so no complaints on the age unlike the rest of the old jealous faggots.

Though some criticism:
-That is way too much nadrolone for that dose of test
-Should have just done test and some orals first cycle
-Where is the AI and prolactin antagonist?

I am going with my first run on nadrolonoe right now but I choose NPP for two reasons 

1) Shorter ester makes recovery easier (deca dick)
2) Less water retention


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 29, 2011)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> Alright well ill start off with my age I am 22( 23 august 26th) I know many or all of you are going to say I shouldn't have touched AAS but I did my research and came to the conclusion that I was stuck at the weight i was at 6'0 190lbs (i used to play soccer throughout high school weighed 135lbs my junior year in high school when i started working out) sI got up to 215 and now sit at 207(which I am very happy with the results). My diet was on key throughout the cycle and I am still eating good and taking good protein/carb intake.
> 
> Heres what my cycle consisted of
> 
> ...


 
I still have issues from deca, it is also partially due to me having a very unsensitive penis. but sometimes the wood will just not arrive and others it will come and then go if it is not used. The more annoying situation is when it does get hard and then I won't come! not sure why but meh, time and enough test and anavar should see me good. its been about 3 months since ending deca.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh yeah as an AI I used arimidex at 12.5mg EOD as far as gains go MrSaturatedFat the Dbol I dont know if it was that or just the mental thought of having chemicals running through my body but you will throw weight around like its no ones business. I say about the 3-4 week mark i really started noticing strength increase even though it was already through the roof do to the thought of the Dbol. I know people are hating on me for the fact that I did TOTALLY screwed up on the 2 to 1 ratio test deca I learned my lesson and wont do another cycle for a long time I just thought I couldn't break the 200 lb. barrier and this did help. Lesson learned people dont preach certain things for no reason...Greed is the devils play thing and it totally got me.


----------



## awd1985 (Jul 31, 2011)

I ran deca with no loss of libido...I think it differs from one to another, but you could always pop a viagra...how were your gains off this cycle?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 31, 2011)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> Oh yeah as an AI I used* arimidex at 12.5mg* EOD as far as gains go MrSaturatedFat the Dbol I dont know if it was that or just the mental thought of having chemicals running through my body but you will throw weight around like its no ones business. I say about the 3-4 week mark i really started noticing strength increase even though it was already through the roof do to the thought of the Dbol. I know people are hating on me for the fact that I did TOTALLY screwed up on the 2 to 1 ratio test deca I learned my lesson and wont do another cycle for a long time I just thought I couldn't break the 200 lb. barrier and this did help. Lesson learned people dont preach certain things for no reason...Greed is the devils play thing and it totally got me.



Sweet Jesus 12.5mg of adex EOD ?! I'm thinking you meant aromasin  

Good to hear about the Dbol, I cant frigging wait to try it, It'll be my first time.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 31, 2011)

Test E, deca and dbol is my favorite cycle, and yes you should run your test/deca at a 2/1 ratio. That's a pretty hefty first cycle, not surprised you shut down as hard as you did. And you did run an AI I see. maybe should have run 12.5 aromasin every day and stopped the deca a week sooner. Also, 22 is really young, many young guys have a harder time with recovery then we old farts do. Hope it all works out and you get back to a normal range soon.


----------



## Ocelot (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was planning on running Test/Deca/Dbol at 500/375/30 for 14/12/6 weeks. I'm having a shipping problem and I'm forced to hope for the best, and prepare for the worst. My question in my revised cycle is I'm worried about the dosages being high enough and the length of the run. Here are my options,

#1
1-10 Test 500mg
1-8 Deca 300mg
1-6 Dbol 30-40mg (I have plenty of Dbol so I can run however much necessary for as long as needed)
1-12 Arm .5mg EOD
or 

#2
1-12 Test 400mg
1-10 Deca 250mg
1-6 Dbol (still figuring the best dose)
1-14 Arm .5 EOD

My question is, which will be the most effective for a person who's only ran 1 test only cycle, a couple ph runs, and weighs a very lean 185 lbs? I'm worried the length of #1 isn't long enough and the dosages of #2 are not high enough. What would you do in my situation? I'm not running it until Sept so my order may or may not show by then. If it does I'll run the Test/Deca at 625/400.

Can you please give me some insight on which is the more effective cycle? Any advice will be much appreciated and put to good use.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jul 31, 2011)

^^^ 2-1 ratio on the Test Deca so if its 300mg deca then 600 test 250mg deca 500 test etc etc. bump your cycle to 12-14 weeks.....Yea aromasin im an idiot i was typing without even thinking. To tell you the truth the GF came back from mexico yesterday and had to get down to business I was like oh fuck but the wood is back thank god ha got right up : P im just not as horny as 22 year old should be. None the less i learned my lesson the deca was nice on the knees and elbows but im not going to be putting it in any other cycle in the far future. im happy with my results right now and buying clothes has become an issue so i wont be trying to add any mass anytime soon.


----------



## Ocelot (Jul 31, 2011)

You're missing the point. I would love to stretch it out to 14 weeks and that's my full intention if I receive my order by Sept. However right now I'm limited to 5,000mg-Test, 2,500 mgs-Deca, and enough Dbol for 2 cycles.

I trying to figure out which would be the better dosage/length for what I have.

PS: Glad to hear positive reviews on GP products. Makes me  when looking over at my dresser.


----------

